# alternative to pmk?



## MrChan (Aug 10, 2022)

is 3,4 methylenedioxy-mandelic acid a viable option to obtain mdp2p?


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

Helional?


----------



## MrChan

wut mate


----------



## MrChan

i dont believe so


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

Oh shit sorry bud, missed the body, just read the title.


----------



## MrChan

is helional something that is used? by what processes?


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

MrChan said:


> is helional something that is used? by what processes?



MrChanit's used in the emerging twodogs synth


----------



## MrChan

any links? sounds interesting. does this end with isosafrole or mdp2p?


----------



## UWe9o12jkied91d

epiKern - Easy, High Yield MDA



Here you go, I haven't tried myself and heard mixed opinions on this synth.Forensic literature reports high yields and besides helional is still cheap and not watched as hard as piperonal.Yields MDA, but you can work from there if you really want the secondary amine, if i'm not mistaken.


----------

